

If You're Against Gay Marriage, You're a Bad CEO - jim-greer
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/04/03/brendan_eich_why_mozilla_s_ceo_had_to_resign_over_gay_marriage_views.html

======
jim-greer
The title is flamebait, but this part rings true for me:

"Think for a second: If you knew your boss rated you undeserving of the same
rights as everyone else based solely on your sexual orientation, would you
feel good about going to work for him every day? Would you be reassured when
he insisted he wouldn’t treat you any differently in the workplace just
because he felt the Constitution ought to be amended to discriminate against
people like you?"

